# Canadian wanting to work there



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

Is it possible for a Canadian citizen work as an electrician in the UK if he is a certified journeyperson in Canada?


----------



## bonjovi (Aug 16, 2009)

*uk spark*

hi of course you can come and work over here,but not as a electrician with the qualifacations that you have, im not saying your not competant its just that the terminolagy is different so you will have to work for a company as a improver (a improver is someone who knows about electric but has not qualified )first and then sit electrical exams .

at least you will have money coming in untill you get what you need 
try this site electriciansforums.co.uk post same question should help


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

My God!! why would you ever want to come to this country - I'm trying my damnedest to get out

Matt


----------

